# Help with Fantasy 19th Century Germany setting



## lwhitehead (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi I want to create a Hard Fantasy setting based on 19th Century Germany and Central Europe, timeframe 1850 to 1870's, the manga Gunka no Baltzar has inspired me.


Kingdom of Eisen: Prussia,  Kingdom of Lohengrin: Bayen 

AltesReich: Holy Roman Empire


One of the problems I have is land, should I do a upside down flip of Europe?, I need to create a Central Europe like land to base this setting in


LW


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 8, 2017)

I need a little more info... what exactly do you need advice on? How to map out your countries?


----------



## lwhitehead (Feb 8, 2017)

This is a hard Fantasy setting, like in a Westos setting I need to ether Flip and reverse Europe to create my land I also I need to create an Imperial Russia and Second Empire France.

LW


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 9, 2017)

https://donjon.bin.sh/fantasy/world/

http://mewo2.com/notes/terrain/

http://freefantasymaps.org/

Here are some fantasy map generators to help you visually build your lands. After that it is up to your imagination and also some studying as to what those real countries were like during that time so that you have cultures and events to inspire your new fantasy world. 

All the help there is. When creating a world it is up to the creator to make it happen. No-one can help with that.


----------



## lwhitehead (Feb 9, 2017)

Well in this world which reflects some parts of our world in this timeframe of 1850's to 1870's the War of German Unity and the Crimera War, a world were Muzzle Loaders were giving way to Breach Loaders. A place were the Cavalry and the Officer Class which come from the Nobles have to deal with the New Tactics of War and Repeating Rifles, and the Revolution of 1848.

These are the problems of my setting, for example the reason why repeating Rifles were slow to be used by the British Army is fear of wasting Ammo, a Napoleonic hold over.

LW


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 9, 2017)

lwhitehead said:


> Well in this world which reflects some parts of our world in this timeframe of 1850's to 1870's the War of German Unity and the Crimera War, a world were Muzzle Loaders were giving way to Breach Loaders. A place were the Cavalry and the Officer Class which come from the Nobles have to deal with the New Tactics of War and Repeating Rifles, and the Revolution of 1848.
> 
> These are the problems of my setting, for example the reason why repeating Rifles were slow to be used by the British Army is fear of wasting Ammo, a Napoleonic hold over.
> 
> LW



Okay, I don't know your story, but I do know your timeframe.

Could you possibly post all of your problems with your world so we can adequately answer these problems?


----------



## lwhitehead (Feb 9, 2017)

The problems are this, 


the Landmass: in a Song of Ice and Fire the landmass is fliped well would I have to flip and reverse Europe as well, wouldn't that be ripping off George R Martin


The kingdoms and nations of Germany: in our world there is about 39 nations and Kingdoms in Germany before the War of Unity would I have to create that amount of Fantasy versions


Magick in this setting: like in a Song of Ice and Fire Magick is low key or forgotten the Old Gods which are based on German Myths which cover alot of Germanic races, 


LW


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 10, 2017)

*the Landmass: in a Song of Ice and Fire the landmass is fliped well would I have to flip and reverse Europe as well, wouldn't that be ripping off George R Martin*

It depends on how you write it. If you just flip the land then no, if you take the style, the over all feel of the plot then yes. 


*The kingdoms and nations of Germany: in our world there is about 39 nations and Kingdoms in Germany before the War of Unity would I have to create that amount of Fantasy versions*

No you don't. This is after all YOUR land, Write however many nations as is needed for your plot. This means that the country is the right size for your plot, and that it is original. 
*
Magick in this setting: like in a Song of Ice and Fire Magick is low key or forgotten the Old Gods which are based on German Myths which cover alot of Germanic races,* 

Then is isn't High Fantasy, it is Low Fantasy. Please know what you are writing! 

Some links that will hopefully help with knowing how to incorporate myths and legends into your fantasy.

https://susanleighnoble.wordpress.c...-stories-and-myths-within-your-fantasy-novel/

http://www.csus.edu/indiv/d/duboisj/wm/wm_msr.html

http://www.angelfire.com/scifi/delric/Myth.htm

https://litreactor.com/columns/taking-from-the-world-tree-mythology-and-cultural-appropriation

[/QUOTE]


----------

